# Umbra FishHotel



## Queen Zenobia (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

Does any one know anything about this aquarium? I always think it looks cool, but I do not understand how it works.

http://www.amazon.com/Umbra-460410-...m/dp/B0033FGDRS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_13

Thanks,

Queen Zeno


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know how it works but it's under a gallon according to the reviews.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Under a gallon is bad.. 
Also they advertise them as stackable. I don't see how that works unless those top two panels have no glass.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I've looked at one in person. The two long "windows" on top are above the glass and more like handles. It's just a glas cube that fits in a plastic cube with windows. If you look at the other pictures Amazon has, you can see how they stack. It's a neat idea. But they are under 1 gallon. If they made them twice as big so you could heat them, that would be a great space saver for a lot of people I'm sure.


----------



## Kiere (May 9, 2011)

I actually have this tank, it is a little over a gallon but after decor, filter and heater it is about a gallon. I have mine heavily planted with Hornwort, wysteria, moss ball and vals. Because of the plants, and bio filter I only have to do 1-2 25-50% weekly water changes. It is still a lot of up keep in comparison to a 2-3 gallon tank with the same amount of stuff. 

I have also made a lot of mods.. the handles I have sealed off because if you keep the tank full it you could easily have a jumper, made a plexi lid which helps stop water evaporation and keeps the GS from jumping. Here are some pictures of my set up..










In the end though, I do like the tank. The windows are really the best feature because the betta actually plays in the windows, as you can see from the pictures. It is compact so it fits on my desk perfectly. 

However, if you cannot do the proper water changes I would not recommend this tank. Since, it is small the water can become toxic fast if one water change is missed you will have an unhappy/sick/dead fish. Also keep in mind that you are just buying the tank and need to also purchase all the extras you would need. There are other bigger tanks that come with heater, filter, light, ect so in the long run it is cheaper to buy that then buy piece by piece with the Umbra...


----------



## Queen Zenobia (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I actually wasn't thinking about buying one but I was just curious:razz:.




Kiere said:


> I actually have this tank, it is a little over a gallon but after decor, filter and heater it is about a gallon. I have mine heavily planted with Hornwort, wysteria, moss ball and vals. Because of the plants, and bio filter I only have to do 1-2 25-50% weekly water changes. It is still a lot of up keep in comparison to a 2-3 gallon tank with the same amount of stuff.
> 
> I have also made a lot of mods.. the handles I have sealed off because if you keep the tank full it you could easily have a jumper, made a plexi lid which helps stop water evaporation and keeps the GS from jumping. Here are some pictures of my set up..
> 
> ...



@Kiere

Your set-up sounds nice. But I couldn't see the pictures.


----------

